# Online Anime



## Animaiden (Jun 14, 2006)

Here's a site that offers free anime series and movies you can watch over the internet.  Go down the left hand side till you get to online anime episodes.  Most of the episodes are ones that are fansubbed and aren't licenced in america yet, or just haven't gotten through the voice recording process(FMA movie).  It may take some time for the episode to load, but if you want to try out a series before you commit to buying any of the DVD's, it's a good place to start.  They have a very good selection.


----------



## j d worthington (Jun 14, 2006)

Though this sort of thing isn't really my forte, I have to say: " You are really awesome at this stuff!" Thanks for the info.


----------



## Frozeninja (Jun 16, 2006)

Wow, great site. Thanks a lot!


----------

